# whats my s6 worth?



## Antiricevette (Oct 29, 2009)

Its got 180,000. Very Clean Interior. New Brakes all around (drilled and slotted) Summer and Winter Tires. One rust spot half the size of a dollar bill on the driver door. New Clutch. Green Exterior+Ecru Paint is showing its age. Bone stock besides a jb aluminum flywheel. Need any more info lemme know.
Thanks!


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: whats my s6 worth? (Antiricevette)*

5000-6000 is my guess...


----------



## Antiricevette (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_5000-6000 is my guess...

jesus, I must have REALLY stole mine then...


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Makes me tempted to sell mine. But so far it's made me more money than I paid for it. Paid $500 put less than $1000 into it and had insurance cut me a $3200 check for a deer strike.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (skaterjay85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterjay85* »_ Paid $500 put less than $1000 into it.

Same here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah the Big Reds up the front were worth it alone. Then add in the chip, injectors, H&R/Bilstien, 3" turbo back, Euro headlights, smoked Hella euro tails and full audio step-up. Best $500 I've ever spent


----------

